# NEW YORK | 77 Greenwich Street | 154m | 504ft | 40 fl | T/O



## LondoniumLex

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is just a concept rendering. In any event, this tower should be at least 250m.











http://nypost.com/2014/12/17/action-heating-up-on-midtown-south-buildings/


----------



## Hudson11

> We also hear that Harmon, Spies and and Kevin Donner of Eastdil Secured were just hired to market the development site that includes the former Syms store at 42 Trinity Place in Lower Manhattan. Sitting west of Trinity Church, it also includes 67 Greenwich St. and 81 Greenwich St.
> The trio was hired by former Forest City executive, *Matthew Messinger, now CEO of Trinity Place Holding*, which took over the assets of the failed discount retailer.
> Architects FxFowle have already prepared a rendering to help market the site that can be developed as-of-right with a mixed-use *building of roughly 300,000 square feet*. Nearby, Time Equities is averaging $2,400 per square foot for its condominiums on West Street and the future buyer of this site could include condos and hotel or even office space along with street retail.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Damn, really too bad that's just a concept render, because it looks great. Whoever picks up the site should just hire FXFowle to fill out that design and start building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love towers that are wide on one side and thin on the other.


----------



## WI_1982

This should be in the skyscrapers section, not the highrises section.

Also, there are potential air rights from adjacent sites, so this building could end up extremely tall depending on the buyer.


----------



## droneriot

WI_1982 said:


> This should be in the skyscrapers section, not the highrises section.
> 
> Also, there are potential air rights from adjacent sites, so this building could end up extremely tall depending on the buyer.


Threads are not placed based on what could be built. It's better to err on the side of caution than mislead the thousands of people who use this forum as a resource for reliable information.


----------



## Eric Offereins

LondoniumLex said:


> This is just a concept rendering. In any event, this tower should be at least 250m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/12/17/action-heating-up-on-midtown-south-buildings/


that would be very slender with 250 meter.


----------



## WI_1982

droneriot said:


> Threads are not placed based on what could be built. It's better to err on the side of caution than mislead the thousands of people who use this forum as a resource for reliable information.


Then 100% of the "proposed" supertall and skyscraper threads on SSC are inaccurate and unreliable, because something not yet built obviously doesn't have a 100% confirmed height.

Why are there any threads for proposed skyscrapers and supertalls? There is no guarantee of anything until a building is built, so, if SSC is using equal standards for all, there should be no separation of threads into random sections.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*First Look: 42 Trinity Place, Another Supertall Coming to the Financial District*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/04/first-look-42-trinity-place-another-supertall-coming-to-the-financial-district.html






























> Last December, renderings of plans for the site at *42 Trinity Place* surfaced, with a design by FX Fowle. They came with news that the site could accommodate a 300,000 square foot as-of-right project. *YIMBY has now learned that the site may end up with a building in excess of one million square feet*, for which we now have the first preliminary renderings.
> 
> *The bulk of the new development rights come from Trinity Church, which had 600,000 square feet of extra air rights sitting unused. That square footage will be added to the existing allotment* (which has also apparently expanded to include a long-stalled hotel site at 50 Trinity Place), allowing a tower with over one million square feet of air rights to rise, likely resulting in a supertall.
> 
> Studio C Architects is behind the current images, which show the rough potential of the site’s future occupant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plans have the building rising 80 stories and 1,015 feet, though another tipster notes the tower could go even higher. *
> 
> 
> 
> The air rights’ assemblage is larger than any other predominantly residential supertall in the works except for 217 West 57th Street, and the site could easily support a configuration that results in a significantly taller final height.
> 
> Like the Nordstrom Tower, 42 Trinity Place will also be mixed-use. Preliminary plans call for a two-story retail space, topped by three floors for the Department of Education, followed by a hotel spanning floors 7 through 38. Above, the building will be entirely residential.
> 
> The location is increasingly prime, and several prominent developments are either under construction or in the planning stages in the surrounding blocks. 50 West Street is already rising, fresh filings are up for 125 Greenwich, and demolition will soon begin on 68-74 Trinity Place. All will feature condominiums at very high price-points, a trait 42 Trinity will probably share.
> 
> The southern edge of the tower abuts the Robert and Anne Dickey House on Edgar Street, a lackluster remnant of pre-war Manhattan that somehow has Landmark status (detailed in an extremely lengthy PDF). Despite the building’s lack of any redeeming aesthetic value, it will be maintained forever, and plans for 42 Trinity call for the supertall to slope downwards, with its southern envelope nearly stooping to the roof of the Dickey house.
> 
> No completion date has been announced, but as of late last year, Trinity Place Holdings was the site’s prospective developer. The assemblage also extends to Greenwich Street, and its northern edge is bound by Rector.
Click to expand...

*1015'* (Possibly More)
*80 Stories*

Cheers!!


----------



## desertpunk

Hmm, it does appear sufficiently _supertallish._ Elevator going up!


----------



## Hudson11

this, 125 Greenwich and the Broad Street sites should create a nice contemporary-modern line of towers south of the WTC.


----------



## citybooster

Maybe this news will get that Shvo-poke moving on a better, more fitting look for his tower... love the layered glassy look on this one!


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome news :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't really like it.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Whoa, feels like this came out of nowhere. I dig the overall form, sort of a skinny twin to 4 WTC. Not a huge fan of those triangular slopes in the facade although this seems pretty preliminary. Just glad to see more height in the area to complement the other non-WTC proposals (especially if Shvo goes 1400ish feet).


----------



## LondoniumLex

citybooster said:


> Maybe this news will get that Shvo-poke moving on a better, more fitting look for his tower... love the layered glassy look on this one!


Don't count on it. He's a Shvmuck.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Hudson11 said:


>


That huge parking garage between Greenwich and West Streets must come down. There was a plan a few years ago to build a tower over it on the West St side, which is adjacent to Jahn's 50 West St.

A tiny portion of the garage is visible on the left side if this photo.

Here's another view of another portion of that tumor/garage.









There also were proposals to cap the entrance to the Battery Tunnel, just south of this site and make a park. Anyone interested can Google Greenwich Street South.


----------



## LondoniumLex

PS: I just checked Acris and don't see a deed for 50 Trinity Pl.

Anyway, while I like this design, this clearly is just a proposal to show the potential to developers.


----------



## Jay

Everyday NYC, everyday you never cease to amaze me :cheers:


Maybe this will inspire Shvo to go past 850' at 125 Greenwich too.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^Yes!! That would be a slap in the face with this news if I'm Shvo or he will really be a Shvmuck as Lex says. lol.

I like the possibility that the Source in Yimby's article implied the possibility that this tower could possibly be even taller than 1,015'! How much taller?? hmmm. We shall see.

*More stuff for 42 Trinity via Studio C Architects.*


----------



## Kanto

Looks great, it isn't a landmark but it still would be a very good contribution to the downtown skyline :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

too thin, but from the side it will look much better, since it is only thin in one direction :cheers:


----------



## baronson

It does seem a little thin, but could be a nice complement to 4WTC.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Yet another supertall for NY. I've given up on trying to count them.


----------



## ploppalopp

^^^Yup...that's hunsers job!:lol:


----------



## hunser

ploppalopp said:


> ^^^Yup...that's hunsers job!:lol:


Well gentlemen so far we have ... 

Completed, T/O: 7
U/C: 4
In prep: 7
Proposed: 17
_________
Total: 35

For details and daily updates you know where to look.  

PS: I'm not counting any visions or unsourced projects. There are some potential sites which could bring us to over 40 supertalls ... :nuts:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

hunser said:


> Well gentlemen so far we have ...
> 
> Completed, T/O: 7
> U/C: 4
> In prep: 7
> Proposed: 17
> _________
> Total: 35
> 
> For details and daily updates you know where to look.
> 
> PS: I'm not counting any visions or unsourced projects. There are some potential sites which could bring us to over 40 supertalls ... :nuts:


# of Supertalls in New York

January 1930: 0
January 1940: 2
January 1950: 2
January 1960: 2
January 1970: 2
January 1980: 4
January 1990: 4
January 2000: 4
January 2010: 4
January 2020: ??? 

Who knows about 2020 but 35 supertall proposals is quite the boom! From 2 supertalls in 2006 to possibly over 40 (if not more) by 2026! :banana:


----------



## JorgeAguilar

Seems like a nice idea


----------



## KillerZavatar

Certainly not all of the proposals will be built. Some will see a height reduction, some just disappear. We will not see 40 supertalls completed in new York by 2026. Maybe up to 30 very optimistically, which still is quite epic. If the boom continues new york is a candidate for the city with the most supertalls, but that's still a long way.


----------



## hunser

KillerZavatar said:


> Certainly not all of the proposals will be built. Some will see a height reduction, some just disappear. We will not see 40 supertalls completed in new York by 2026. Maybe up to 30 very optimistically, which still is quite epic. If the boom continues new york is a candidate for the city with the most supertalls, but that's still a long way.


New York should hit 20 completed supertalls by 2020. After that, who knows ... it's just too far away to make any (serious) prognosis.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I think New York has the highest number of proposals per month, the highest number of towers starting preperation per month and the highest number of towers beginning construction per month at the moment, if this goes on New York could really be the city with most supertalls again in one or two decades.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

@BuzzBuzzHome










Hehe. They think 125 Greenwich & 22 Thames are completely different projects.


----------



## citybooster

They forgot 80 South Street... yep though they goofed on counting the Thames project when it was renamed for the Greenwich address, lol!


----------



## Jay

citybooster said:


> They forgot 80 South Street... yep though they goofed on counting the Thames project when it was renamed for the Greenwich address, lol!


Ha I know, also sadly Nordstrom will not be that tall. :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

hunser said:


> New York should hit 20 completed supertalls by 2020. After that, who knows ... it's just too far away to make any (serious) prognosis.


With the data of yourself, I find it an optimistic estimate. This would mean all of the prep buildings, get built with no delay and no height cuts. And additionally 2 proposed buildings have to go all the way from pro to prep into completion by only these 5 and a half years. With New York having a good ground for shallow foundations and the trend of building really thin towers, i could see it happening, but it might still be a close call and really everything has to go well for these years. Additionally 2WTC is a wildcard though, it could just continue and surely will finish by 2020 and add one to the list. So we will see, let us hope you are right. I think we will land somewhere between 15 and 20, 15 being a quite pessimistic outlook and 20 an optimistic one. :cheers:



hunser said:


> Well gentlemen so far we have ...
> 
> Completed, T/O: 7
> U/C: 4
> In prep: 7
> Proposed: 17
> _________
> Total: 35
> 
> For details and daily updates you know where to look.
> 
> PS: I'm not counting any visions or unsourced projects. There are some potential sites which could bring us to over 40 supertalls ... :nuts:


----------



## Hudson11

I think realism tends to unintentionally slide into pessimism when discussing tall buildings in the USA. I think NYC will have at least 25 supertalls by 2030. By 2020 I think 15 is a realistic number, with a healthy mix of building uses. 
My guesses would be

1. 1 wtc - office
2. 225 w 57th - resi
3. 111 w 57th - resi
4. ESB - office
5. BoA Tower - office
6. 3 WTC - office
7. Chrysler - office
8. NYTimes Building - office
9. 432 park - resi
10. One 57 - resi
11. 30 Hudson Yards - office
12. 35 Hudson Yards - mixed use
13. One Manhattan West - office
14. Tower Verre - resi
15. 125 Greenwich - resi
16. etc...


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hudson11 said:


> I think realism tends to unintentionally slide into pessimism *when discussing tall buildings in the USA.*


The quota of proposed buildings and actually build ones is pretty low everywhere. Pretty much nothing of the Chongqing proposals was actually built to full height back when the crazy announcements came 2007. Seoul proposed many mega structures of which only one got built. Today we see New York and Shenzhen pulling out proposals over proposals. I try to be realistic and not believe that all of that stuff gets built, but even if only 10% actually does pay off, the future will be a great one :nuts:. And what we see is, that a lot of the proposals in the last years actually did move forward, so this might be an amazing race upwards, where everyone is the winner. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Vertical_Gotham said:


> @BuzzBuzzHome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. They think 125 Greenwich & 22 Thames are completely different projects.


Is BuzzBuzzHome like a bad YIMBY? From what people have posted their articles are inaccurate and their graphs are misleading.


----------



## Jay

KillerZavatar said:


> The quota of proposed buildings and actually build ones is pretty low everywhere. Pretty much nothing of the Chongqing proposals was actually built to full height back when the crazy announcements came 2007. Seoul proposed many mega structures of which only one got built. Today we see New York and Shenzhen pulling out proposals over proposals. I try to be realistic and not believe that all of that stuff gets built, but even if only 10% actually does pay off, the future will be a great one :nuts:. And what we see is, that a lot of the proposals in the last years actually did move forward, so this might be an amazing race upwards, where everyone is the winner. :cheers:


In NYC the ratio of proposed buildings to built ones is higher because in NY they're proposed and built to make money rather than to show off. Since they're in it for profit and not just for ego there is a better chance/incentive to go ahead with the project. 

I also think developers who propose buildings in NY also generally know what they are doing more so than the ones in other places.


----------



## Jay

Hudson11 said:


> I think realism tends to unintentionally slide into pessimism when discussing tall buildings in the USA.


I totally agree, which is weird because we have it better than pretty much every country besides China when it comes to high buildings/amazing skylines. 

I think other places are overly optimistic as well, some people have too much faith in pointless troll projects that will never see the light of day where as in the US we know not to get our hopes up too high.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

tim1807 said:


> Yeah that's a tricky part of the design, nothing wrong with the west side.
> The east side won't be visible from afar though.


I agree that the western facade looks nice. However, from afar or not, the view of the eastern side is disgusting. There really isnt anything tricky about it. The cheap-ass developer just wanted to squeeze a million or two at the expense of the greater aesthetic quality of Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Hudson11

caisson installation = U/C


42 Trinity Place by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr



Hudson11 said:


> II think NYC will have at least 25 supertalls by 2030. By 2020 I think 15 is a realistic number, with a healthy mix of building uses.
> My guesses would be
> 
> 1. 1 wtc - office
> 2. 225 w 57th - resi
> 3. 111 w 57th - resi
> 4. ESB - office
> 5. BoA Tower - office
> 6. 3 WTC - office
> 7. Chrysler - office
> 8. NYTimes Building - office
> 9. 432 park - resi
> 10. One 57 - resi
> 11. 30 Hudson Yards - office
> 12. 35 Hudson Yards - mixed use
> 13. One Manhattan West - office
> 14. Tower Verre - resi
> 15. 125 Greenwich - resi
> 16. etc...


wowza! 2 years ahead of schedule on this count, the only one missing is 125 Greenwich.


----------



## Hudson11

and so, another tower crane rises downtown.

*Crane Assembled for 77 Greenwich Street as The Financial District’s Residential Skyscraper Boom Continues Apace*


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2018/1...t-begins-climb-in-the-financial-district.html

photo by Will Femia


----------



## Hudson11

*77 Greenwich Rapidly Ascends Towards 500′ Pinnacle in the Financial District*


----------



## Hudson11

starting to poke out a little


Lower Manhattan by Steven Birmingham, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

I spy...


Manhattan......in color by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

New York City by Josh R, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/5/9/construction-update-77-greenwich


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...treet-tops-out-sales-launch-178-million/30742


----------



## Hudson11

on the skyline


IMG_0901 by Alexandra Szombath, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson River - New York by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## Troopchina

Please tell me that abandoned crap in front of it is not going to stay.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ it'll be touched up.


P1190519 by papaniko, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

2019 East Coast Trip-1846 by dreamingjj2000, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

Good tower, nice design!


----------



## Hudson11

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/08/77...uickly-climbing-above-financial-district.html


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*77 Greenwich Street’s Façade Climbing Quickly Above The Financial District*









































> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...uickly-climbing-above-financial-district.html​


----------



## TheIllinoisan

There really ought to be an ordinance law passed to prohibit these damned exposed concrete walls.


----------



## Slow Burn

Taken at the weekend

DSC03812 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2kCrZFHe7q/​


----------



## HardBall

Just now


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B5vMHtDHOLS/​


----------



## Hudson11

https://newyorkyimby.com/2020/02/77...ars-completion-in-the-financial-district.html


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 23:*


----------



## Hudson11

this was in completion limbo and was in trouble financially but a lifeline has been extended.









Macquarie Capital Refis FiDi Condo Development With $167M Loan


Trinity Place Holdings will now be able to see out the completion of the 40-story project with this new round of financing.




commercialobserver.com







> Macquarie Capital, an investment division within Sydney, Australia-based financial services firm Macquarie Group, has refinanced the 40-story residential condominium tower at 77 Greenwich Street in Manhattan’s Financial District, staving off foreclosure moves by the owner’s previous senior and mezzanine lenders.
> 
> Trinity Place Holdings (TPH), the developer behind the mixed-use condo development, announced on Monday that it had secured a $167 million condo inventory financing to take out the existing, troubled construction debt and fund costs related to the completion of the project, according to JLL, which arranged the refinance.


----------



## redcode

Jolie On Greenwich Continues Progress at 77 Greenwich Street in Financial District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is progressing on Jolie On Greenwich, a 42-story project from FXCollaborative and Trinity Place Holdings at 77 Greenwich Street.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_2785 77 Greenwich St. (20xx), 61 Broadway (1916), Financial District by Debbie Vai, on Flickr


----------

